# mac mini optical audio



## v-six (Sep 12, 2004)

Hi guys, hopefully there's a mac audiophile in here somewhere.

I'm hoping to hook up my mac mini (intel dual core) to my receiver with an optical toslink input. Is this the right cable?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16812123063&Local=y

Thanks!
On a random note, beyond 5.1 for DVDs, will this actually give me any better sound than splitting my output to rca stereo?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

well, since it looks like the same cable apple sells just for that, i guess that it is the right cable. as for the quality, i could never tell.


----------

